# AplaTech customer 10" boxing 2 rooms in 2 minutes



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBTBA4VU_9g


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

What pump are you using?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Shelwyn said:


> What pump are you using?


Since it's a customer, Dave might or might not know. Could be one of these: http://www.apla-tech.com/cfs_pumps.html


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, Dave, you might want to get them to change Apal-Tech to Apla-Tech on that page.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I was seriously tempted to buy a mark X but getting a 220 connection at every job wouod suck. The mark V is a bit weak but can spray. Problem is it over heats after a long day of spraying. I looked up everything from distributor boxes and 120 converterse but I just couldn't find a convenient way to have one hooked up.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

only going down.. :S do he take the bottom by hand..


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

That customer was using a Graco Mark V. The problem using a Mark X is you need 220 power where a Mark V requires 110 20 or 15 amp.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

wonder why no pull up from the bottom:blink:


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> wonder why no pull up from the bottom:blink:


From what I can tell the 'home made' drywall work speed videos on youtube always take some short cut here or there to make it look faster. The professional videos who try and show statistics from the work video are usually by the companies themselves. So he's skipping a step to make it look faster.


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

That video was made by a customer named Terry Kavanagh out of the Buffalo, NY area. He sent me this video. I bought it from him to post. I will talk to him today and ask him to join this site so you can ask him your questions.


----------



## Terry Kavanagh (Jul 17, 2015)

Not too sure how I could make it look faster than what it is. I mean, it's a video....kinda speaks for itself if you ask me....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Terry Kavanagh (Jul 17, 2015)

It is cool! It's the best on the market, hands down. And I have used everything!! This is the best CFS box and angle system in the world. Period


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> It is cool! It's the best on the market, hands down. And I have used everything!! This is the best CFS box and angle system in the world. Period


that is an opinion of yours and is ok, thing is I cant see how its the best,

1 Customer consumer relations problems occurring in the past

2. Rep and company problems I heard from a Rep of only getting 5% after being promised !5%

3. Tool supplier says Ames has no fluid kick at start, note for angles and aplacator

4. myself had no reply back after buying the coaters for defect as misaligned coater

5. an appearance of a suppliers backroom of coaters coverd in dust, and the quote they will never deal with Apla-Tech

6 the virtually indestructible tubes, that I heard break.

7 the auto Taper head does not have tape sit on it properly, refer to Shannon Taping and constantly swinging taper to have tape sit on it right.

8. flow valve is not needed for angles and can be adjusted from pump

9. Most of us that had bought the coasters are not very happy at all, 

10 Auto Taper Tape reel is weak

These are facts but to go through where some of the stuff works is not for me,

If your happy good for you and your opinion might be different if you went through what some of us went through,

I buy something I do not need any hastles as I am putting money in a companys bank (money is made from labor) lets face it profits are hard to come by in the DryWall industry)

Shelwyn just bought Ames we wait to hear his experience


----------



## Terry Kavanagh (Jul 17, 2015)

I have Ames as well. Spent $20,000 on that system with extra controllers Etc. You sound like a very bitter person with a lot of information from people who probably aren't very qualified in the CFS market. I have $40,000 invested in finishing equipment. I'm one of the most productive drywall finishers in the nation, some say in the world. I can tape 30,000 ft of board in 7 hrs. Can put 250 gallons of mud on in a 6 hr day. I am not worried about any of your facts, as I stated before, because I'm sure the people giving you this information are not very good at this or else their experience would be more similar to mine. I'm only saying that in my experience, with my abilities and talents, Apla tech has the best boxes and angles system for CFS finishing in the world. Furthermore, if anyone ever feels like a friendly competition, I'll race any one of you....any day of the week....that video shows me coating 760 sq ft of board in less that 2 minutes. You do the math. Put that in an 8-10 hr day. No offense, but it's pretty obvious to me that you're not very knowledgable or exeperiencened in CFS. If you were, you'd have your own videos and hands on experience to rival my facts/performance....not some ridiculous regurgitated Mumbo Jumbo from some folks who don't understand how to use tools of this capability and magnitude. Weird.....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> I have Ames as well. Spent $20,000 on that system with extra controllers Etc. You sound like a very bitter person with a lot of information from people who probably aren't very qualified in the CFS market. I have $40,000 invested in finishing equipment. I'm one of the most productive drywall finishers in the nation, some say in the world. I can tape 30,000 ft of board in 7 hrs. Can put 250 gallons of mud on in a 6 hr day. I am not worried about any of your facts, as I stated before, because I'm sure the people giving you this information are not very good at this or else their experience would be more similar to mine. I'm only saying that in my experience, with my abilities and talents, Apla tech has the best boxes and angles system for CFS finishing in the world. Furthermore, if anyone ever feels like a friendly competition, I'll race any one of you....any day of the week....that video shows me coating 760 sq ft of board in less that 2 minutes. You do the math. Put that in an 8-10 hr day. No offense, but it's pretty obvious to me that you're not very knowledgable or exeperiencened in CFS. If you were, you'd have your own videos and hands on experience to rival my facts/performance....not some ridiculous regurgitated Mumbo Jumbo from some folks who don't understand how to use tools of this capability and magnitude. Weird.....[/QUO
> 
> bitter no, should reread, if you are happy good.....
> 
> Wait for Shelwyn to give us an opinion of Ames


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Joe has a customer service beef with aplatech:yes::laughing:. He had an older system.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> I have Ames as well. Spent $20,000 on that system with extra controllers Etc. You sound like a very bitter person with a lot of information from people who probably aren't very qualified in the CFS market. I have $40,000 invested in finishing equipment. I'm one of the most productive drywall finishers in the nation, some say in the world. I can tape 30,000 ft of board in 7 hrs. Can put 250 gallons of mud on in a 6 hr day. I am not worried about any of your facts, as I stated before, because I'm sure the people giving you this information are not very good at this or else their experience would be more similar to mine. I'm only saying that in my experience, with my abilities and talents, Apla tech has the best boxes and angles system for CFS finishing in the world. Furthermore, if anyone ever feels like a friendly competition, I'll race any one of you....any day of the week....that video shows me coating 760 sq ft of board in less that 2 minutes. You do the math. Put that in an 8-10 hr day. No offense, but it's pretty obvious to me that you're not very knowledgable or exeperiencened in CFS. If you were, you'd have your own videos and hands on experience to rival my facts/performance....not some ridiculous regurgitated Mumbo Jumbo from some folks who don't understand how to use tools of this capability and magnitude. Weird.....


your vocab is mumbo jumbo


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I think Apladave should send Joe a new system to win him over.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

you should read and accept other opinions as we do for you ,


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I think Apladave should send Joe a new system to win him over.


actually I have no problems with them at all, was pissed before yes,

this guy says best box and angles ok so what about the other stuff, me be bitter does he know me, this guy cant talk straight and thinks hes the best
If I got drastic I can give you a phyco analizeation, you most likely would not come back on here


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

IMO the coaters were the biggest piece of garbage evey inflicted upon our industry. Boxes look great, I should make the switch but you know the old once bitten twice shy thing.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> I'm one of the most productive drywall finishers in the nation, some say in the world. I can tape 30,000 ft of board in 7 hrs. Can put 250 gallons of mud on in a 6 hr day.


 So how's your shoulders and back after that? 

Impressive #s. A couple questions: Are you running the boxes on the stand ups twice with that 1st box coat? Or are you tracing behind with a knife? Are you boxing your bead with it?



Terry Kavanagh said:


> Furthermore, if anyone ever feels like a friendly competition, I'll race any one of you....any day of the week....that video shows me coating 760 sq ft of board in less that 2 minutes. You do the math. Put that in an 8-10 hr day.


I've worked with 'fast' guys. Not saying you're like them, but they often created work because of their speed - more sanding, more checkout, more call backs. Finishing isn't finished till it's finished. So any race would be to the end of the job, not just putting on some tapes and coats.

But with you....I think I'll wait till you've busted yourself up some from running hard with that Apla system. Even then, I'll probably wait a little longer.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, I'd get to choose the site - one of my commercial ones where there's usually stuff laying all over the place. Great places to try dragging hoses around.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

This is getting interesting!
The houses I do I would hate to be dragging a hose about with me.
It's bad enough having a bastard hoover with a hose and cable to move room to room when sanding!:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

https://www.hilti.com.au/cutting,-sawing-and-grinding/vacuum-cleaners/r51321

Maybe this will help you a bit


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

keke said:


> https://www.hilti.com.au/cutting%2c-sawing-and-grinding/vacuum-cleaners/r51321
> 
> Maybe this will help you a bit


HOW MUCH???
U can f*ck that,
I like buying stuff but that's beyond it for a hoover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Rather pay the mortgage off a bit and deal with the hose and cables:thumbsup:
Any1 bought the Nomad 18v washer yet?
Just noticed the Ryobi batts r the same so will work no probs with either.
Great washer if u cant get a mains source.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> This is getting interesting!
> The houses I do I would hate to be dragging a hose about with me.
> It's bad enough having a bastard hoover with a hose and cable to move room to room when sanding!:thumbsup:


I have a hard enough time at times getting an electrical cord around many commercial sites, as well as find a live power box that isn't a ways away. As well, most of my jobs are lay downs, not stand ups, so I learned to box the 8' high flats off stilts. THat's a time saver. How that might work if I had to drag a hose around.....


----------



## Terry Kavanagh (Jul 17, 2015)

I totally understand. Every drywall finisher believes he's the best, just like I do. LOL. But, that's why I have all the numbers to back up my opinions and I've never been more productive than with the Apla tech CFS system. 

With a 5 man crew...in 8 hr days, Monday through Friday...I was able to tape and coat 1million sq ft of board in 10 months time. Obviously their is a system I've developed over the years to get that production, and to answer a question, there was a man on stilts and a man on the ground in that video doing the "detailing" behind me. That would be wiping next to all those electrical boxes and the 3 inches I would leave at the very bottom. 

To answer another question, I don't like to lose time or over-exert myself physically by flipping the box over and pulling from the bottom, that's why my back and shoulder feel fine after a full day of running these tools....have to be smart with your body. Having a guy following me wiping those bottoms means I stay fresh all day, thus making me more productive

Another answer to a statement is yes, finishing drywall is from start to finish. But let me ask you....if I can put 30 buckets of mud on in 6 hrs time.....even having to do detail in the areas in this video, do you think you could do the same?? And then be fresh and rested to do it again the next day and then the day after that?? Finishing is a marathon, not a sprint. You have to produce steady numbers on a daily basis to maximize profits. 

Last question was about the hose. Yes it can be a pain in the ass in areas with debris or materials from other trades. In the video you'll see a clean room with nothing in the way. The beauty in that hose is that it gives a guy like me the opportunity to tell the GC to get his laborers off their asses and clean the jobsite!! LOL! You have to be a businessman about it (which I am, haha) and give him incentive. What do all GC's want?? The job to be done immediately!! Like yesterday!!! Because of the CFS, I can give that to them, but I explain to them that I need a clean job and everyone out of the damn way!!! Safety is a big thing in commercial and that's where the hose gives me added leverage with the builder. I explain (over-exaggerate too) that the hose is a safety hazard. If other trades are around, they could be tripped or knocked off ladders if I pull that hose hard from a couple rooms away. I tell them it's under 2000 pounds of pressure and DANGEROUS. Lol. But really it's just to make them clean the damn site and get everyone out of the way like jobs used to be back in the good ole days!! So, when there's nothjng and no one in the way it's absolutely NOT an issue. Also a $10/hr runt is worth it just to handle the hose and help move it from room to room in tighter jobs like apartment buildings or small hotels.....again, just takes a plan and you'll be more than able to afford a $10/hr guy with the money you make through this level of production

Lastly, the canon system was Apla techs first product which I've never used. So...if you can believe it....I have nothjng to say about that!! Lol
Sorry Bazooka Joe, wasn't trying to get you upset. I just feel the video speaks for itself.....


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

All I can say is you hard hats are way cooler than ours 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> I totally understand. Every drywall finisher believes he's the best, just like I do.


Reasoning mistake #1: You're over generalizing. Right now I'm subcontracting with a drywall company who has at least 2 finishers better than me, when quality plus quantity are compared. Top notch finishers, those 2. Could work anywhere, when I compare their work to other work I've seen posted on the internet.



Terry Kavanagh said:


> But, that's why I have all the numbers to back up my opinions and I've never been more productive than with the Apla tech CFS system.



Glad it works for you, on your jobs. I know of at least one competitor company to the one I'm doing work for that has an Apla system. From what I heard, it sits, a lot. Probably because their sites are a lot like the ones I'm mostly on. 



Terry Kavanagh said:


> Another answer to a statement is yes, finishing drywall is from start to finish. But let me ask you....if I can put 30 buckets of mud on in 6 hrs time.....even having to do detail in the areas in this video, do you think you could do the same??


If your jobs need that much mud in a day, then Great. But let me ask you in return, why would I necessarily want to do the same? The tapers around here most often stay closer behind the boarding than that. Maybe things get more done in sections here than where you are, the jobs you're on.



Terry Kavanagh said:


> The beauty in that hose is that it gives a guy like me the opportunity to tell the GC to get his laborers off their asses and clean the jobsite!!


Try that with our GCs around here and they might laugh at you. Some could be accommodating - if they had the manpower. They often will clean up obvious messes so I can get around, but they will more likely tell you to clean things up yourself, if you're wanting it so you can use a hose system. Or tell you to get more tapers on the site, if things are behind. The idea of moving duct, pallets of brick, electrical supplies, pipe, .........., so I could use a hose system........



Terry Kavanagh said:


> You have to be a businessman about it (which I am, haha)


I laughed when Dave said he bought the video from you so he could post it here. I thought "Good for the finisher". :thumbsup:

On your never using a cannon system, I tried one once. Didn't do much for me, when compared to usual auto tools. But others might think differently. Although I haven't read too many good things from others on here about cannons.

Edit: Btw, looks like/sounds like you do a great job with delivering on your jobsites, using that Apla system. Kudos to you.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> IMO the coaters were the biggest piece of garbage evey inflicted upon our industry. Boxes look great, I should make the switch but you know the old once bitten twice shy thing.


had to calm myself down from traveling a few miles to swing my baseball bat, good thing I calmed, could not hold back when I was younger, would of been a far different outcome...


----------



## Terry Kavanagh (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm on an iPhone and was curious how you guys are cutting out certain quotes and then responding. That's pretty cool


----------



## Terry Kavanagh (Jul 17, 2015)

Bazooka Joe, how much was the canon system when you bought it??? I remember getting the promotional videos from a drywall supply yard back in maybe 96'??


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> I'm on an iPhone and was curious how you guys are cutting out certain quotes and then responding. That's pretty cool


Try clicking on the 'multi-quote' sign on each post you want to quote - it's beside the 'quote'. See how that works for you.

For a single post, I'll copy the post and post it multiple times, cutting out what I don't want in each posting and answering what's left. Might be an easier way, but I haven't bothered looking for it.

On your #s, there's something that seems to not be adding up. In one post you say 250 gals/6 hr day and in another you say 30 mud buckets in a 6 hr. day. I'm assuming 5 (U.S.) gals/bucket, which makes that 150 gals/6 hrs. So 150, or 250? Or.....?



Terry Kavanagh said:


> Can put 250 gallons of mud on in a 6 hr day.





Terry Kavanagh said:


> But let me ask you....if I can put 30 buckets of mud on in 6 hrs time.....even having to do detail in the areas in this video, do you think you could do the same??


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> Bazooka Joe, how much was the canon system when you bought it??? I remember getting the promotional videos from a drywall supply yard back in maybe 96'??


If I remember right my full system with a T-series pump, 2 cannons, and texture hose was around $4,200 back in 2001.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> Bazooka Joe, how much was the canon system when you bought it??? I remember getting the promotional videos from a drywall supply yard back in maybe 96'??


bought some cfs coater system somewhere around 1500 for the few items


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> If I remember right my full system with a T-series pump, 2 cannons, and texture hose was around $4,200 back in 2001.


so what is your thoughts opinion


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> so what is your thoughts opinion


The system has its place, I prefer to use it on 400 plus sheet jobs. The pump made me a lot of money spraying texture, and when running traditional boxes it makes your day easier not using a hand pump. Just like the CFS if there's to much junk on the job, or too many workers in your way your going to hate dragging that hose around.


----------



## Terry Kavanagh (Jul 17, 2015)

I must've hit a 2 instead of 1 on my iPhone. Fat fingers! Lol. 150 is the correct number in the 6 hr timeframe. The 250 is the most I've done in one day. Man, you guys don't miss a detail on here! If anyone has any other questions let me know. I'd love to help out if I can....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> The system has its place, I prefer to use it on 400 plus sheet jobs. The pump made me a lot of money spraying texture, and when running traditional boxes it makes your day easier not using a hand pump. Just like the CFS if there's to much junk on the job, or too many workers in your way your going to hate dragging that hose around.


kool its up to the runner for sure


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> I must've hit a 2 instead of 1 on my iPhone. Fat fingers! Lol. 150 is the correct number in the 6 hr timeframe. The 250 is the most I've done in one day. Man, you guys don't miss a detail on here! If anyone has any other questions let me know. I'd love to help out if I can....


I don't know - I missed it the 1st time round. Caught it on check out. 

Thanks for the clarification. Impressive #s, both of them.

And the help offer is appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey Terry I'd love to talk to someone experienced with these systems! First things first how come you don't buy one of those socks for your hose to keep them safe and clean? First thing I went to a local pump repair shop and bought one. You run your hose through the sock after it's clean and keep it there basically forever unless you want to keep your sock clean. Then you take it off and clean it. The first 100 feet of my first pump looks like crap and just kinks a bunch. I'm going to have to replace those lines soon. Really makes a difference in the long run.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Shelwyn said:


> Hey Terry I'd love to talk to someone experienced with these systems! First things first how come you don't buy one of those socks for your hose to keep them safe and clean? First thing I went to a local pump repair shop and bought one. You run your hose through the sock after it's clean and keep it there basically forever unless you want to keep your sock clean. Then you take it off and clean it. The first 100 feet of my first pump looks like crap and just kinks a bunch. I'm going to have to replace those lines soon. Really makes a difference in the long run.


I would think its obvious, the sock will hold more material making it heavier to drag around and if your having material building up on your hose then that's obvious too :blink: need I say no more JS Oh also snagging that dam hose


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Dave, if you are up for a trade I will swap you two Apla coaters for a 3.5 foot box handle. It may help to restore a bit of faith. And maybe I can get some use out of my $10,000.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Mudstar said:


> I would think its obvious, the sock will hold more material making it heavier to drag around and if your having material building up on your hose then that's obvious too :blink: need I say no more JS Oh also snagging that dam hose


I learned about the sock (it's just a thin stretchy plastic tube) from the company that actually makes the pumps Graco. At the time I needed information about how much hose I could connect to one of my older pumps and general pressure / gpm information. After talking to the rep a while she brought up the sock and even mailed me 50 feet of sock for free. It's never lead me astray and I've never noticed snagging. I'll ask some of the painters I know when I see them about it but that problem just doesn't register.

Did you have a bad experience with apla-tech customer service?
-
I love graco pumps so much they're made me so much money. All my interactions with graco have been great. I started to strongly consider a continuous flow system when ames/tapetech released one with a dedicated graco pump.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Shelwyn said:


> I learned about the sock (it's just a thin stretchy plastic tube) from the company that actually makes the pumps Graco. At the time I needed information about how much hose I could connect to one of my older pumps and general pressure / gpm information. After talking to the rep a while she brought up the sock and even mailed me 50 feet of sock for free. It's never lead me astray and I've never noticed snagging. I'll ask some of the painters I know when I see them about it but that problem just doesn't register.
> 
> Did you have a bad experience with apla-tech customer service?
> -
> I love graco pumps so much they're made me so much money. All my interactions with graco have been great. I started to strongly consider a continuous flow system when ames/tapetech released one with a dedicated graco pump.


ya know the sick part is after buying Junk Tech, Im leary on an Ames purchase


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ya know the sick part is after buying Junk Tech, Im leary on an Ames purchase


Don't blame you, Joe. After seeing how TT (I'm including Ames in with TT) will cut corners with building their newer equipment (even something basic like my replacement Ames banjo, that I'm having to take parts off my old one to fix), I'd probably want to stay away from something more complex like Ames/TT's new mud system. If they can find ways to hose you, to maximize profitability, they seem willing to. I'd choose Apla to risk my $ with, 1st - even though their seeming willingness to continue foisting some past bad designs for some time onto finishers doesn't make me want to jump for joy about them, either. JMO.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

JustMe said:


> Don't blame you, Joe. After seeing how TT (I'm including Ames in with TT) will cut corners with building their newer equipment (even something basic like my replacement Ames banjo, that I'm having to take parts off my old one to fix), I'd probably want to stay away from something more complex like Ames/TT's new mud system. If they can find ways to hose you, to maximize profitability, they seem willing to. I'd choose Apla to risk my $ with, 1st - even though their seeming willingness to continue foisting some past bad designs for some time onto finishers doesn't make me want to jump for joy about them, either. JMO.


They get you with parts an extra hose costs 600, controls around 300 it's all way expensive. Upfront cost is big.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Shelwyn said:


> They get you with parts an extra hose costs 600, controls around 300 it's all way expensive. Upfront cost is big.


Taking time out from cannibalizing my old Ames banjo for my new one. 

Ames, TapeTech, Graco, FMC, .......... - they're all the same. When Ames tells you in their video promo that their system is about "Maximizing time on wall", it's about maximizing $ in their pockets. And fair enough, it's all about the money. But don't try to sell me/us polished turds and say they're something else, and then get upset when you call them on it.

With FMC, I built a better system for under 4,500.00 than one close to 20,000.00 from FMC, and that was without accessing manufacturer pricing. Their engineers said the design wouldn't work, due to 'slippage' - not enough positive displacement. I told them there was enough 'overbuild' in the right places that it would. 20+ years later and it's still working. They were either liars or stupid. I'm thinking the 1st, and pretty sure some of the 2nd.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

There. After that little rant, I changed my user title to Does It Work!!?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Shelwyn said:


> Did you have a bad experience with apla-tech customer service?


Nope I have no problem with Apla-Tech I'd use the system if it was a readily available here but I don't know anyone with the stuff. I'm sure I could get the feel for it.......


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Hey Dave, if you are up for a trade I will swap you two Apla coaters for a 3.5 foot box handle. It may help to restore a bit of faith. And maybe I can get some use out of my $10,000.


seems Mr. Gazman is having customer to company communication problems


----------



## Terry Kavanagh (Jul 17, 2015)

I have no clue what the sock is for the hose. I've never had much of an issue with keeping it clean, and the kinking is easy to deal with by having a z-swivel installed.

I own both Apla tech and ames continuous flow. The slimline boxes from Apla and the handles from Apla tech are superior to ames in my opinion. Apla tech is $8500 with a Graco Mark V, Ames is $18,500. If anyone needs any comparison info between the two systems, I can help you out


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> I have no clue what the sock is for the hose. I've never had much of an issue with keeping it clean, and the kinking is easy to deal with by having a z-swivel installed.
> 
> I own both Apla tech and ames continuous flow. The slimline boxes from Apla and the handles from Apla tech are superior to ames in my opinion. Apla tech is $8500 with a Graco Mark V, Ames is $18,500. If anyone needs any comparison info between the two systems, I can help you out


can you shoot us a vid of the whole aplatech and a vid of the whole Ames.. would appreciate, of course we expect Dave to pay you for the demonstration


----------



## Terry Kavanagh (Jul 17, 2015)

A video of the whole Ames?? Not sure what you mean.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> A video of the whole Ames?? Not sure what you mean.


Any chance of a video longer than 2 minutes, Terry? With you doing laydowns as well as stand ups, butt joints, if possible? Also boxing bead? Would like to use it as a benchmark for the systems I'm building and have built.

For payment I'll tell you about the 2buck boxing method.


----------



## Terry Kavanagh (Jul 17, 2015)

Contact me at [email protected]
Send me your cell # and I'll be happy to talk to you about whatever you have up your sleeve. I'm a hopeless mudslinger, so I'll certainly be interested in what your ideas are


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> Contact me at [email protected]
> Send me your cell # and I'll be happy to talk to you about whatever you have up your sleeve. I'm a hopeless mudslinger, so I'll certainly be interested in what your ideas are


Main idea is systems that better fit most actual jobs. Which might not be yours, with the amount of your mud output per day and the GCs accommodating your hose. But mine, yes. Mostly commercial - new and renos, big and small. Some big shacks at times.

But I can contact you, just in case.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> A video of the whole Ames?? Not sure what you mean.


a video of every tool in both systems at work, oh anyone seen Dave... seems he vanished before when people wanted to throw some junk tools through his front window

Still not convinced.... Maybe Terry can demonstrate every cfs tool


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> I have no clue what the sock is for the hose. I've never had much of an issue with keeping it clean, and the kinking is easy to deal with by having a z-swivel installed.
> 
> I own both Apla tech and ames continuous flow. The slimline boxes from Apla and the handles from Apla tech are superior to ames in my opinion. Apla tech is $8500 with a Graco Mark V, Ames is $18,500. If anyone needs any comparison info between the two systems, I can help you out


Your numbers are super off hah. A Graco mark 5 costs $6,649 USD alone.Alpa is about $11,000 usd Just bought the continous flow for $14,000 usd. I believe you about the boxes not much reason to have normal size boxes when you don't need to fill up manually and having bigger box let's you run longer.


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

*Cost of CFS Set*



Shelwyn said:


> Your numbers are super off hah. A Graco mark 5 costs $6,649 USD alone.Alpa is about $11,000 usd Just bought the continous flow for $14,000 usd. I believe you about the boxes not much reason to have normal size boxes when you don't need to fill up manually and having bigger box let's you run longer.


That cost of our tools Terry stated for about $11,000 includes a Graco Mark V. Back when he might have bought them they were under $10,000 pump included.


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

*Call*

I have left you a message to call me. 1-800-827-3721. If I am not in leave a message and I will get back to you.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thak you for taking the time to give e a call today Dave :thumbsup:. Much appreciated.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

so what happened to Terry and his 2 Systems


----------



## Terry Kavanagh (Jul 17, 2015)

I'll send some pics later today. As I said before, I think Apla tech has the best boxes and handles for CFS. So, I have their 10, 12 and their angle handle. Because I bought the Ames system first, I use the Ames pump to power both the Apla tech tools and the Ames tools. No need for a Mark V. Just like the conventional tools, I mix and match brands based on what I think are the best for each phase of finishing. 

I have video of running Ames box on a huge Sams club job. Will try and get it to YouTube later on. Been super busy. Hope it helps......


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I bought the Apla-Tech Canon set up back in 2003 or 4. The coaters were junk unfortunately and it was not necessary to purchase the large pump as you can fill the Canon from a standard drywall pump, so my pump saw very little use. I bought the Cinta pump because it had a high filling nozzle and pumped more mud than a std drywall pump. I only now use the Canon for running internals and it is fast. I use Columbia Fat Boy boxes for my joints. I wasn't prepared to fork out for the new Box Canon and boxes when they came out, and to be honest, I don't enjoy taping anymore. I'd rather just hang the board and let someone else get dusty and covered in sh1t.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

well cant see a difference in finishing poles, mine is not apla and don't think theres a difference, frig just an angle wiper,

Maybe its the right feel for you and yes your opinion is valid


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Good to see the debate still rages between those that love the CFS system and those carrying grudges about older versions of tools that didn't perform as expected.

Having run CFS myself now for over the past 5 years I can say the tools are all still going strong. For maximum productivity, ergonomics, and quality - much like Terry, we use CFS to quickly get the mud on the wall in the right place then follow in behind to trace with a knife/trowel. We use a Mark V + hopper, the aplataper, apla box/corner handles, & Columbia boxes(10mm holes drilled in the plate - still work with regular handle) to tape, 1st and second coat, and 2nd coat corners. We pull it out for anything bigger than a reno.

Comments:
-would you rather drag a hose that is slightly more challenging to manage than an extension cord or carry buckets of mud all over the job site.
-your job site should be clean anyways because you're a professional(Google 5S clean)
-labourers run the tools, tradesmen touch up the work
-like any other complicated equipment maintenance and troubleshooting is required
-I have received awesome customer service since day 1 - thanks Dave!
-Bazooka Joe's epitaph will be "He hated Aplatech Coaters"


----------



## Terry Kavanagh (Jul 17, 2015)

Finally!!! Glad to read that someone else has the insight and intelligence to utilize the incredible potential of a CFS system. I guarantee this person is successful in this business......

Watch out buddy, there's about to be a backlash!! Hahaha!! And don't talk price no matter what! They'll catch you if your price doesn't match what they say it costs.......these guys know it all.....lmfao


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> Watch out buddy, there's about to be a backlash!! Hahaha!! And don't talk price no matter what! They'll catch you if your price doesn't match what they say it costs.......these guys know it all.....lmfao


That's an interesting change from how you ended your last post on this thread:



Terry Kavanagh said:


> I have video of running Ames box on a huge Sams club job. Will try and get it to YouTube later on. Been super busy. Hope it helps......


So how did you make out with the video. & the pics you said you were going to send the day you made the post.


----------



## Terry Kavanagh (Jul 17, 2015)

It started to rub me the wrong way. I felt as if people were wanting me to prove something....and I'm at a point in life where I feel I don't have to prove anything to anyone. If the video Dave posted and all the info I've shared isn't enough help......then I don't know what to tell ya.....I pass the torch to the new guy that just posted. He definitely knows what he's talking about......


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Understood.

I was hoping for the video to in part deal with something similar - send a link to someone I was talking with yesterday about a couple big jobs coming up, that I've committed to helping with. I mentioned you and your Apla, and how a system like that could make sense for those jobs. When I said you were from New York (maybe should've said Buffalo, New York?) he said NY work is sh*t, and that was the end of discussion for him.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Terry Kavanagh said:


> It started to rub me the wrong way. I felt as if people were wanting me to prove something....and I'm at a point in life where I feel I don't have to prove anything to anyone. If the video Dave posted and all the info I've shared isn't enough help......then I don't know what to tell ya.....I pass the torch to the new guy that just posted. He definitely knows what he's talking about......


 well it aint you we have no trust in Terry and we are not ordering you to do anything but we have been at witts end with Apla-tech, ya know virtually indestructible, lets face it profits are hard to come by in the drywall industry


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Understood.
> 
> I was hoping for the video to in part deal with something similar - send a link to someone I was talking with yesterday about a couple big jobs coming up, that I've committed to helping with. I mentioned you and your Apla, and how a system like that could make sense for those jobs. When I said you were from New York (maybe should've said Buffalo, New York?) he said NY work is sh*t, and that was the end of discussion for him.


 work is **** wherever you have the most immigrants massive population, nothing against immigrants its just communication tends to be minimal, or have to have an interpreter, attitude or brought skill from home country, yes there is a lot of not so fine work out there


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> work is **** wherever you have the most immigrants massive population, nothing against immigrants its just communication tends to be minimal, or have to have an interpreter, attitude or brought skill from home country, yes there is a lot of not so fine work out there


 Vote Trump!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Bazooka-Joe*  
_work is **** wherever you have the most immigrants massive population, nothing against immigrants its just communication tends to be minimal, or have to have an interpreter, attitude or brought skill from home country, yes there is a lot of not so fine work out there_




Mudstar said:


> Vote Trump!


facts


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> work is **** wherever you have the most immigrants massive population, nothing against immigrants its just communication tends to be minimal, or have to have an interpreter, attitude or brought skill from home country, yes there is a lot of not so fine work out there


Understood. Thanks, Joe.

The guy was over generalizing about NY work to make his point. I was hoping to show Terry putting out serious volume with acceptable quality to show that his NY reasoning had flaws.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Understood. Thanks, Joe.
> 
> The guy was over generalizing about NY work to make his point. I was hoping to show Terry putting out serious volume with acceptable quality to show that his NY reasoning had flaws.


yep. 

seems D,s only shows up when there is a discussion about Junk-Tech thing is I dont believe anything he says and the last time he showed up he put out the same attitude, get over it man, we dont have to like Junk Tech if we dont want to.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Understood. Thanks, Joe.
> 
> The guy was over generalizing about NY work to make his point. I was hoping to show Terry putting out serious volume with acceptable quality to show that his NY reasoning had flaws.


Terry is a Baby and has been sniveling since he showed up, dave blew it with his junk and pissed the world off, D,s can bite it..
lets face it....


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Tell us how you really feel Joe


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Tell us how you really feel Joe


well Rooker I feel Joy, yes when Davey doo Da tries a move I remind him of what we had to deal with, he knows and thats satisfactory for me. we talk Global wanna give us Junk here is the reviews, Global, like Terry booboo not pulling up from ground so it looks faster, then he trows a fit, and runs away,

thats good enough for me Rooker

Treat us with respect, we pay for what we have been told, shyte like this and made in the USA but owned by a foreigner the disrespect of one company, plasticman backing him up, please, Brian made a run for it after goofn off

Thanks to companies who give us the real thing, all T shirts for this review please send To Rooker and Moore

thanks Rooker for allowing me to share my joy


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Perhaps both Terry and I have lost interest in participating in a discussion where a loudmouth bully spews abuse at anyones who expresses an opinion contrary to his own.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

ok 

not just my opinion Reviews, Thanks to companies who give us the real thing

Happy with what you got good for you


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

D's said:


> Perhaps both Terry and I have lost interest in participating in a discussion where a loudmouth bully spews abuse at anyones who expresses an opinion contrary to his own.


This Review is here for people who want a straight go, a tool that works

just dont cry to long,

for all I know your daves buddy,

Willy has no idea the length and shyt alot of us who bought junktech,

Terry is a Bullsh%tter says he is the best in the nation and owns both systems, asking for more info he ran away, maybe you and him cried together I dont know,
Moma they rubbed me wrong


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

On December 31st, 2010 at 4:36PM Bazooka-Joe joined us with his first post. It only took 55 minutes and eight more posts for him to share his review of a product he had never used.

I appreciate your reviews Joe as they are a reminder of the power of unsatisfied customers to relentlessly haunt a business.

And you are right that I'm Dave's buddy - only because he's been a trusted and reliable supplier.

The last word is yours....


----------



## AplaDave (Feb 11, 2013)

I have tried to touch base with Bazooka Joe since this video post was first placed. I reached out on a direct note and not through a post. I didn't receive a reply. I again welcome the opportunity to resolve any issues he has with me or AplaTech.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

D's said:


> On December 31st, 2010 at 4:36PM Bazooka-Joe joined us with his first post. It only took 55 minutes and eight more posts for him to share his review of a product he had never used.
> 
> I appreciate your reviews Joe as they are a reminder of the power of unsatisfied customers to relentlessly haunt a business.
> 
> ...


I did buy some tools and used cfs, the coaters I chucked out because I had no reply back and have said so before, want me to post pics explaining the weakness in these tools? actually you should know, not haunt businesses just pointing out facts for reviews and let me tell ya I aint the only one put out.

some of the junk got taken down for experimental use as they were worthless. so I got a few thousand dollars, in pieces laying around.

Quite the comment some hold grudges, none here just satisfied to send out a review and from others unsatisfied. Just don't believe anything from you or them.

its up to the person purchasing these tools, if they like them fine, there are few that do, few

so while we are on the topic if all wall wont carry them I am satisfied its not worth the purchase as they sell quality tools. and get rid of tools that don't hold up. to me that is proof enough for me they aint any good, and quoted before was in the backroom of a supplier Junk tech covered in dust, I asked why, and the unhappy owners saying they will never deal with them again.


Ames runs the show now, if ya want I can tell you why.

If you treat a person with respect you get it back most of the time not some mumbo jumbo.

Big Terry should not run away cause others object seen how he thinks hes the best in the Nation. and owns both systems. each to his own, was only poke n Terry that's all, been some Poke n going on since this website came out, lest the chief of all Rass n packed up 2buck,

Better get over it D"s Nothing more to say to you, don't believe anything you say or Terry or Dave


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

10 k stings . For a long time!!


----------



## Tigahshark (Jan 8, 2015)

Our company uses Apla tech CFS system and it is VERY fast, their is a learning curve but its a really fast one, the only issue that i have was (and its a small issue) the hose does get in the way sometimes, especially if you use the hose that comes stock on the Mark V as it is not plyable AT ALL! the guy in the video was probably going at that speed for demonstration purposes as that tool can go way faster then that, waaaaaay faster.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tigahshark said:


> Our company uses Apla tech CFS system and it is VERY fast, their is a learning curve but its a really fast one, the only issue that i have was (and its a small issue) the hose does get in the way sometimes, especially if you use the hose that comes stock on the Mark V as it is not plyable AT ALL! the guy in the video was probably going at that speed for demonstration purposes as that tool can go way faster then that, waaaaaay faster.


VID!!! :thumbup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I could tell it could go faster........when he is pushin and leaving nothing on wall its slow down time


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

If I was going to smack a flat box against the floor with each standup, I would certainly do a better sweeping job first.


----------



## ckshadd (Nov 21, 2021)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I did buy some tools and used cfs, the coaters I chucked out because I had no reply back and have said so before, want me to post pics explaining the weakness in these tools? actually you should know, not haunt businesses just pointing out facts for reviews and let me tell ya I aint the only one put out.
> 
> some of the junk got taken down for experimental use as they were worthless. so I got a few thousand dollars, in pieces laying around.
> 
> ...



God you sound like little baby, AplaTech works for people if it didn't they wouldn't be selling them still, ALLWall Doesn't sell them because there partnered with tape tech to sell tapetech CFS and there used tape tech tools, Keeps saying Ames as it own brand but it just tape tech with a different label on it LOL.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow what an old thread lol, most of the old guys are long gone since the site had a massive password purge issue no one could log in...

Anyway I've had my ames continuous flow pump for 6 going on to 7 years. The thing is great, to be honest the only problem is the boxes are way too heavy. That guy was right about the thin boxes being better than the ames. Yeah they're fast but massive speed increase isn't enough to offset the fatigue from running the super heavy boxes.

Other than that the thing is amazing it can run angles crazy fast the bazooka is super light and you never need to stop to load more material. We even started using the huge double length rolls so we wouldn't have to stop to change the tape rolls as often.

It can spray level 5 like any other pump and since it had a tank you can just pour 5 or 6 buckets and come back x minutes later and do one huge pour and keep working. 

It's worth the money just don't buy the boxes and box handles + box controls they're uselessly heavy. I asked the designer once why and he said they needed to be that thick because of the system having material under pressure so the handle and boxes needed thick materials in case of an accident like the pump going crazy and suddenly pumping a million billion psi. 

Anyway machine is great, if you have huge muscles you can run the boxes really fast but you get tired because the handle plus box is really heavy. 

You can use it to fill your manual boxes though it has an attachment for that it's nice not needing to bend over and pump material and just let it fill your boxes instead.

I ended up buying a spare / replacment piston/ pump and a repair kit for it so I don't have any down time. If the gaskets or ball wears I just switch the pump on site and send my spare pump to get repackaged at a shop and keep going. 

I've even used it to spray materials like spray plast the level 5 primer materials to great success. 

I've even use it to paint but I switched the hose and pump with one with different gaskets and ball installed that can handle paints better.


----------

